# الشروط و المواصفات الفنيه العامه لاعمال الطرق والجسور مع جميع الاختبارات ............



## هادي المهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
_*
نظرا لكثره الطلبات على مواضيع الطرق والجسور احببت ان اضع هذه الملفات التي تعطي تصور كامل تقريبا على اعمال الطرق والجسور واتمنى ان تجدوا مبتغاكم منها ويتم الاستفاده بصوره كبيره ومن الله التوفيق للجميع ..............*_



هذا الملف الاول الذي يحوي اختبارات التربه وتفاصيلها ...................



مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

*الاحـــكــــــــــــــــام العامـــــــــــــــــــه ............*

السلام عليكم

هذا الملف يحوي على تعريف المصطلحات المستخدمه ...............




الملف الثاني الاحكام العامه.................




مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

*الاعمـــــــــــــــــال البيتـــــــــــومينية..............*

السلام عليكم


*هذا الملف يحوي تفاصيل المواد البيتومينيه المستخدمه ...........*


الملف الثالث المواد البيتومينية......................




مع خالص تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

*الاعمـــــــــــــــــــال الترابيــــــــــــه ..............*

السلام عليكم
*
هذا الملف يحوي تفاصيل عن كيفيه تحظير الارض من تنظيف وتهيئه للحفريات وغيرها ........*


الملف الرابع ....... الاعمال الترابيه .................




مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, و جزاكم الله خيراً يا اخ هادي


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

*الاعمــــــــــــــــــال الصنـــــــــــــــاعيه ............*

السلام عليكم
*
هذا الملـــــــــف يحوي على وصف كامل للاعمال الخرسانيه بكل تفاصيلها ومنها الاوتاد الخرسانيه .....*




الملف الخامس ... الاعمال الصناعيه ........





مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

*الاعمال الصناعيه...........*

متبقي الجزء الرابع من الاعمال الصناعيه .............​








مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

*طبقات المواد الحصويه ...........*

السلام عليكم

*هذا الملف يحوي تفاصيل ومواصفات الحصويات وتدرجاتها .....................[/color*]




الملف السادس ........ طبقات المواد الحصويه ............





مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

*الاعمال التكميليه ..............*

السلام عليكم
*
هذا الملف يحوي على الاعمال المكمله لاعمال الطرق منها الحواجز والتشجير والارصفه وغيرها ....*



الملف السابع .......... الاعمال التكميليه ..........





مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

*ملحق اختبارات الاسفلت ...........*

السلام عليكم

*هذا الملف يحوي على الاختبارات المطلوبه في الاعمال الاسفلتيه ...........*


_*الملف الثامن*_ .......... الاختبارات الاسفلتيه ..........




مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

*الاختبارات الاسفلتيه...........*

السلام عليكم

*الجزء الرابع من ملف الاختبارات الاسفلتيه ...........*





مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

*ملحق الاعمال الخرسانيه .........*

السلام عليكم
*
هذا الملف يحوي تكمله شرح تفاصيل الاعمال الخرسانيه .............*



_*الملف التاسع*_ ........ الاعمال الخرسانيه ............



مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

*ملحق الاعمال الخرسانيه*

السلام عليكم


الجزء الرابع من ملحق الاعمال الخرسانيه ............





مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 يوليو 2009)

*الهيئات المعتمده...........*

السلام عليكم

*واخيرا ملف جميع الهيئات المعتمده للمواصفات القياسيه .................​*




مع تحياتي


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (18 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع يشمل كل مايخص أعمال الطرق بتوضيح وتفصيل مميز 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ماشاء الله أستاذي م هادي 
موضوع متكامل و كبير فجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الماء (18 يوليو 2009)

شكر جزيلا والله يوفقك


----------



## ag.nayel (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 
شكرا لك اخلى الكريم


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (18 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه جزاك الله خيرا.................


----------



## هادي المهندس (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
*اشكر كل من قام بالرد والشكر بل الشكر موصول لكم لانكم من تستحقون الشكر وبارك الله بالجميع .......*




مع تحياتي


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك اللــــــــــــــــه كل خير على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى هادى


----------



## راسم النعيمي (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الملفات القيمة والمفيدة وارجو ان تكمل جميلك وتذكر لنا على اي الاسس والمواصفات اعتمدت هذه المواصفات وخصوصا الارقام والكميات التي لم يشار الى مصدرها مع شكري وتقديري مرة ثانية


----------



## pmc (20 يوليو 2009)

مجهود جبار تشكر عليه ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (20 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
مكشور على هذه الملفات المتميزة


----------



## jirar (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف الرائع وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## saif2222 (23 يوليو 2009)

مشكور مشكور مشكور
يا هيك المواضيع يا بلاش
فعلا اشي رائع
انك تضم جميع ما يتعلق بموضوع واحد


----------



## yamevojo (29 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع يشمل كل مايخص أعمال الطرق بتوضيح وتفصيل مميز الله يبارك


----------



## mahmoud khalid (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمود طالب (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أسد الصحاري (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## سعيد الغندور (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (31 يوليو 2009)

كن مع الله ولاتبالى وفقك الله


----------



## mdsayed (31 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم*​


----------



## مهندس الوادي (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## mdsayed (31 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, و جزاكم الله خيراً يا اخ هادي*​


----------



## mokh (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## madjabr (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي على هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## صلاح المهندس (1 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لهذة المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## ham2001ham (22 ديسمبر 2009)

mahmoud khalid قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


مع خالص تحياتي م / حمادة عدلي محمد
المدير الأداري لمكتب المهندسون لأستشارات الهندسية


----------



## خالد النالوتي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you 
waiting much


----------



## layth77 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر جزيلا والله يوفقك


----------



## salim salim (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود المتميز و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حامل السلم بالعرض (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع والمفيد جدا خصوصا لمن يتخصص بقسم المواصلات


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر
جزاك الله كل خير عن جميع من في المنتدي


----------



## البرنس رامى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng.noor78 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله..................


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع مفيد جداً


----------



## ديميرونى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## odwan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
جهد رائع ومتميّز حقاّ


----------



## eng_muhhaned (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لهذه البيانات القيمه


----------



## mohtaha (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Adelrabai (12 يناير 2010)

*المواصفات الفنية للطرق*

شكرا أخي .... على هذه المشاركة القيمة
وجدت هذه المرفقات بالصدفة وقد لا احتاجها و لم افتح الملفات بعد 
لكنني لا أملك الا ان اشكرك و أهنئك على المجهود الذي بذلته لله تعالى في تحميل الملفات فكل الاحترام لك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## basioni (12 يناير 2010)

لا نجد عبارات الشكر التي توفيك قدرك ونرجو منك المزيد
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ibrahiem (12 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## eng_sabri09 (12 يناير 2010)

والله لا اجد الكلمات لشكرك يا عزيزي هادي 
لك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## الغااائب (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الفاضل على المجهود الرائع واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وان يوفقك دائما الى ما يحب ويرضى
شكرا مرة اخرى
تحياتي


----------



## مازن الهدع (12 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور والله ياأخ هادي -تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (13 يناير 2010)

مشكور عن الموضوع الرائع


----------



## حامل السلم بالعرض (13 يناير 2010)

الف شكرا لالك اخي وان شاء الله يمد بعمرك لتضل تفيد امتك


----------



## robalabib (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## علياء على حمدى (9 فبراير 2010)

ماشاء الله 
ربنا يحميك ويبارك فيك


----------



## shadi-ayman (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كثير


----------



## طلال السعدي (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا ، على هذا المجهود


----------



## ارشد عماد (3 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## وسام الناصري (28 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## برج ايفل الثالث (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الهائلة


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
مع تمنياتنا بالتوفيق


----------



## Syrian-24 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 * الشروط و المواصفات الفنيه العامه لاعمال الطرق والجسور مع جميع الاختبارات ............ *


----------



## عمر مهدي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا العمل


----------



## سمير عمار (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً ونتمنى المزيد والمزيد ونرجو من سيادتكم إستكمال باقى الموضوع 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## محمد الدومه (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك علي المواضيع القيمة


----------



## Emad Sharhawi (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## أبوتقي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bari (8 سبتمبر 2011)

barak allaho fika donia wa akhira


----------



## ahmed.eltayeb (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مميز


----------



## م قاسم محمد (9 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jasa-77 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات المتكاملة 
أرجو مساعدتي في البحث عن أشكال إنهيار الطابق الترابي في المناطق الجبلية الوعرة


----------



## الكيميائى الأزهرى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود العرابى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يباركلكم يارب ويعطيكم الاجر والثواب فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## aboal7rof (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*thank you very match*


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد حسن عبقرينو (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## zxzx_0007 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*مجهود رائع تشكر عليه جزاك الله خيرا.................*​


----------



## zxzx_0007 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## master survey (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاء الله كل خير


----------



## هيثم محمد على (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Hopeful (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزيل الشكر على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## جمال سلطان (20 سبتمبر 2011)

عمل رائع نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng sr (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه وجزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## eltwati (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هدايت الوندي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان .. وفقكم البارى عز و جل *


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
وجعل الله لك هذا العمل في موازين أعمالك


----------



## احمد عبدالمجيد ع (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء عنا وعن الامة الاسلامية


----------



## احمدالزيادي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرآ


----------



## احمدالزيادي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء عنا


----------



## احمدالزيادي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وجعل الله لك هذا العمل في موازين أعمالك


----------



## محمدعبد المنعم (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك يا بشمهندس , و أكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## علي الدبس (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا​شششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج زززززيل اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجز يلاااا ااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا


----------



## علي الدبس (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا​شششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج زززززيل اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااجز يلاااا اااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا


----------



## aaumed (30 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي هذا العمل الرائع يستحق كل الشكر والتقدير
ارجوك لدي طلب هل يمكنك ان ترسل لي رابط هذا الكتاب
انا بحاجة ماسة له؟​


----------



## aaumed (30 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي هذا العمل الرائع يستحق كل الشكر والتقدير
و ارجوك لدية طلب 
هل يمكنك ان تعطيني رابط هذا الكتاب؟


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمرو فرج ذكى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك اخى الكريم على الافادة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ALI71 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله كل خير , حقيقة لسه الدنيا بخير , عندما يشاهد الشخص هذة المجهودات الرائعة يستحي ان يمر مرور الكرام , جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## احمد سليمان احمد (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزا حسناتك


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سلامه سفكو (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهـــــم باركـ لكـ وعليكـ وفيكـ


----------



## tahtawy2009 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## صقار1 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد العز (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## maamounoh (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Mosab manaseer (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور
جزاك الله الخير


----------



## Al Mohager (15 أكتوبر 2011)

_جزاك الله خيراً _
_علي هذا المجهود الرائع_​


----------



## ياسر حجاج (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور أخى
وجعله الله فى رصيد حسناتك


----------



## غمدان الكحلاني 3 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ياشباب ممكن مساعدة عن درجات الطرقات وسعة الطرقات وقوة الاحتكاك والميل ارجو المساعدة من المش


----------



## غمدان الكحلاني 3 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ومشكورين على المشاركات الفعالة والمفيدة


----------



## mamathashem (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك .......................


----------



## mahmoudelkhole (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## بوقعيقيص (23 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رضا المرسى على (25 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد مراد (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا اخي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد عين الدفلى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السيدنصير (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله بجد مجموعه روعه ومفيدة جدا ان شاء الله للجميع بإذن الله


----------



## عمر علي 86 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير والله انها ملفات قيمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adel_asmer2000 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## ميلكانا (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبالتوفيق دائماً


----------



## eng m saber (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجيب 8000 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## ودارت الايام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed amori (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الكبير


----------



## ابو آسيا (31 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك مجهود كبير جدا


----------



## دودى فايز (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ذلك المجهود الرائع


----------



## anwarabualhoob (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلا على المواضيع الجميلة والمفيدة


----------



## استبرق طارق (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## استبرق طارق (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات​


----------



## خريج عطبره (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*لك الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## وليدمحجوب (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## زكريا الجبوري (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## majdnora (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً على هذا المجهود 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## MOAIYED (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس حقوقي (9 أبريل 2012)

شكراً على هذا المعلومات القيمة


----------



## السيدنصير (9 أبريل 2012)

* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## salim salim (10 أبريل 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك على المجهود المتميز


----------



## مدثر المحبوب (13 أبريل 2012)

مشكور جدا على المساهمة القيمة.


----------



## علياء على حمدى (17 أبريل 2012)

جزيت خيرا ووفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## mohamed.elhussiny (17 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس سمير (18 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذه الملفات الجميله


----------



## elsayed elhanouny (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الحروب (20 أبريل 2012)

*تسلم أياديك*


----------



## moatef (20 أبريل 2012)

الف الف شكر فعلا مجهود رائع ومفيد


----------



## mahmoud khalid (20 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## jawadf (29 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## islam_hamdy15 (4 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
مكشور على هذه الملفات المتميزة
​


----------



## السيدنصير (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء مشتاق (5 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ahmad kh (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## blakman (12 سبتمبر 2012)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## ماجد العراقي (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز هادي المهندس


----------



## AZZAZY138 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود وتقبل الله منك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندسra (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وبمجهودك الرائع


----------



## سومي ماكارثي (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamed laith (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdo442 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمد الليبى (30 ديسمبر 2012)

يابش مهندس ع الموضوعات الشيقة


----------



## eng- badri (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك اللــــــــــــــــه كل خير على هذا الملف الرائع​


----------



## علي فؤاد (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله في جهودك في ارسال هذا الكم من المعلومات القيمه


----------



## VenDelin (31 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you engineer


----------



## eng_ahmed_swailam (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (18 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (18 فبراير 2013)

Mny thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## eng_amrfaisel (21 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس هادى على هذا المجهود الجبار..........


----------



## HAMAMNICE (31 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم مواصفات اي دولة هده


----------



## zigzag1981 (14 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر و ربنا يزيدك علما و عطاءا.....انا استفد منها جدا....الف شكر


----------



## رامى عبد اللة محمد (12 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عن كل من استفاد من عملك الجميل وشكرا


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (12 يونيو 2013)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على المجهود الرائع


----------



## وسام المشايخي (14 يونيو 2013)

ينطيك الله الصحة والعافية


----------



## omar687 (16 يونيو 2013)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع ​
​


----------



## عبدالله الربيدي (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله لك و تشكر على المجهود الرائع
:28:​


----------



## احمد باجوه (27 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس نهاد (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معمر السمومي (12 يوليو 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## naser desokey (15 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر وجزاك اللة خيرا ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (23 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي


----------



## الحسناوي77 (26 يوليو 2013)

شكراً جزيلا يابشمهندس


----------



## mh.hamdi (21 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع مكشور على هذه الملفات المتميزة


----------



## eng_ank2013 (23 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً 
الموضوع مفيد جداً ​


----------



## شرعب السلام (23 أبريل 2014)

مشكو جدا


----------



## أبو عبيدة باسم (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فى أهلك ومالك .. :12:


----------



## MAKLAD (30 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG.HOSSAM SADEK (16 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله لك


----------



## adel104 (16 أبريل 2015)

بصراحة مشاركة جميلة جداً


----------



## bilaltaha82 (16 أبريل 2015)

يعطيك العافية وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ayadkml (17 أبريل 2015)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد_غاندي (18 أبريل 2015)

من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله
جزاء الله خيرا
مجهود رائع فعلا
شكرا


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكور ملفات في غاية الروعة


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (19 أبريل 2015)

شكرا ​


----------



## fhamm (19 أبريل 2015)

شكرا علي الدرجة العالية من المعلومات الهامة لمهندس الطرق
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الراجية2 (27 أبريل 2015)

[
جواك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء السيد عبد الم (3 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rufaa (9 مايو 2015)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويزيدك صحه وعافيه


----------



## Eng.zak (12 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (19 مايو 2015)

مشكوووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Loay Soufan (19 مايو 2015)

كل الشكر الجزيل  نتمنى لك دوام التوفيق والنجاح إن شاء الله


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (25 مايو 2015)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## eisa77 (1 يونيو 2015)

مشكور


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (1 يونيو 2015)

بصراحة مجموعة هائلة بارك الله فيك


----------

